# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Shqiptarët në Stambollin e 1800-tës

## Xhuxhumaku

*Shqiptarët në Stambollin e 1800-tës*

16 Tetor 2013 | : Kulturë | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

Shtëpia botuese Saras ka hedhur në treg romanin historik Pema e jeniçerëve, shkruar nga historiani i njohur anglez Jason Goodwin. Një udhëtim në Stambollin e viteve 1836, përmes rrugëtimit të një detektivi, Jashimit, i cili përpiqet të zbulojë historinë e një vrasjeje në zemër të oborrit të sulltanit. Në Stambollin e rrëfyer nga Goodwin, takojmë dhe shumë shqiptarë, midis të cilëve dhe Ali Pashë Tepelenën


ALDA BARDHYLI



Pema e JeniverevePema e jeniçerëve, një nga romanët më të bukur historik të shkruar vitet e fundit, nga historiani dhe shkrimtari i njohur anglez Jason Goodwin, tashmë mund të lexohet edhe në shqip nga shtëpia botuese Saras, nën përkthimin e Fari Laçkës. Nëpërmjet ngjarjeve të vendosura në Stambollin e viteve 1800, libri Pema e jeniçerëve ofron një panoramë nga afër të botës ekzotike të Perandorisë Osmane të vonë. Atmosfera në Perandori shfaqet plot me konflikte dhe luhatje ndërmjet dëshirës për të ringjallur traditat që po humbasin dhe forcave për ndryshim që kërkojnë të revolucionarizojnë perandorinë dhe ta vënë atë përkrah me fuqitë moderne të Europës së asaj kohe. Libri nuk është vetëm një përshkrim i ndier për Stambollin apo Perandorinë Otomane. Libri është dhe një rrëfim për historinë tjetër të Shqipërisë. Asaj historie që ne e gjejmë në rreshta librash qofshin ata dhe letrarë, si në rastin e këtij libri. Në rrugëtimin e tij historik, Goodwin na njeh me shumë personazhe shqiptare që i takoi në Stambollin e atyre viteve, mes të cilëve dhe një personazh të njohur, siç ishte Ali Pashë Tepelena. Libri është një dëshmi për rolin që kanë pasur shqiptarët në zhvillimin e Perandorisë Osmane, duke i përshkruar ata si njerëz me karakter të fortë e të aftë për të tia dalë çdo situate. Një shqiptar nuk e ka problem luftën, thotë ai. Dhe pse një libër letrar, në të sqarohen shumë raporte historike. Është e pamundur të shmangesh nga ndikimi që historia ka te ty dhe në momentin kur je duke bërë një rrëfim letrar, shprehet Goodwin. Teksa është përpjekur të rindërtojë Stambollin e pas viteve 1800, ai ka hyrë në filozofinë që mbajti gjallë një nga perandoritë më të mëdha në Ballkan e më gjerë, duke kuptuar mirë, rregullat e pashkruara që ende janë të forta sot në funksionimin e një shteti. Pema e jeniçerëve është një leksion i madh historie, një lexim i kujdesshëm i të cilit të bën të kuptosh raportet me të tashmen.

Në vitin 2007, libri Pema e jeniçerëve është nderuar me çmimin Edgarpër novelën më të mirë të vitit dhe është përkthyer në mbi 40 gjuhë. Jason Goodwin e ka bazuar librin mbi historinë e një detektivi, Jashimit, i cili do të bëhet protagonisti që do ta frymëzojë dhe për tri novela të tjera që do të vijnë për lexuesin sërish nga shtëpia botuese Saras, Guri i Gjarprit, Karta Belini dhe Syri i keq. Seritë portretizojnë Jashimin, një eunuk në rolin e detektivit, i cili njeh shumë mirë kulturën osmane dhe atë perëndimore, gëzon besimin e sulltanit dhe zyrtarëve të lartë dhe më shumë i pëlqen të jetojë në një banesë modeste jashtë pallatit madhështor. Gjithë historia e Pemës së jeniçerëve bazohet në një ngjarje të vërtetë. Në qershor të vitit 1826, sulltani Mahmud II shpërbën dhe vret mijëra prej trupave jeniçere që dikur kishin qenë elita e forcave ushtarake të Perandorisë Osmane, por që me kalimin e kohës ishin kthyer në elementë turbullues dhe kishin dalë jashtë kontrollit të sulltanit. Dhjetë vjet më vonë, trupat e reja të modernizuara sipas modelit perëndimor, të cilat zëvendësuan jeniçerët, duhet të paraqesin para njerëzve disa manovra dhe taktika ushtarake gjatë një parade. Dhjetë ditë para kësaj ngjarjeje, katër nga oficerët zhduken. Njeri prej tyre gjendet i vdekur. Kryekomandanti ia beson detyrën për të zgjidhur këtë mister Jashimit. Ndërkohë vritet konkubina e re e sulltanit dhe vidhen edhe xhevahiret e nënës së tij. Jashimi duhet të hetojë tri raste të ndryshme në të njëjtën kohë. Për shkak të këtij misioni, këmba e Jashimit shkel në vende të ndryshme si: ambasada, xhami dhe nëpër rrugët e rrugicat e Stambollit. Për të zgjedhur këto vrasje, Jashimi kërkon ndihmën e ambasadorit polak dhe gruas së ambasadorit rus. Ai zbulon se rastet kanë lidhje me njëritjetrin dhe përfshijnë jo vetëm intrigën për hakmarrje nga ana e jeniçerëve të mbetur gjallë dhe të fshehur diku, por edhe luftën për pushtet midis eunukëve të pallatit dhe orvatjet pa fund të ushtarakëve për demokratizimin e jetës, shoqërisë dhe vendit.

Në fund, krejt ndryshe nga sa pritej, Jashimi ia del mbanë të parandalojë disa konspiracione me sukses.

Rrëfimi që Goodwin i bën kësaj historie është i jashtëzakonshëm. Stambolli i shekullit XIX shfaqet nga njëra fletë tek tjetra e librit, e duket sikur vetë Goodwin e shpie lexuesin nëpër qytet, ndërkohë që përshkrimet e tij mbi qytetin të ofrojnë një kënaqësi të pafund. E gjitha kjo e kombinuar me një protagonist, të cilit rrethanat e vështira i japin mundësinë që me mendjemprehtësi të zhbirojë natyrën komplekse të pushtetit dhe seksualitetit dhe në mënyrë të pashmangshme detektivi osman i Goodwin del ngadhënjimtar. Më shumë se një mister historik dhe ekzotik, ky libër lexohet si letërsi dhe përjetohet si një thriller. Por ajo çfarë e bën Pemën e jeniçerëve të jetë një libër i cili lexohet me një frymë është dhe mënyra sesi Goodwin shkruan. Vetë ai tregon në një intervistë se është dashuruar me Stambollin, që kur nisi të studionte histori në Kembrixh. Stambolli nuk është vetëm qyteti i pamjeve të bukura historike, por dhe qyteti ku mund të kuptosh më mirë forcën e pushtetit. Jason Goodwin ka lindur në vitin 1964 dhe është shkrimtar e historian britanik. Ai ka studiuar histori bizantine në Universitetin e Kembrixhit. Pas suksesit me librin Kopshtet e Barutit, ose Kohë për një çaj: Udhëtime në Kinë dhe Indi në kërkim të çaji, bëri një udhëtim nga Polonia në Stamboll të Turqisë. Me rrëfimin e tij mbi këtë udhëtim i titulluar Më këmbë deri në Bririn e Artë, në vitin 1993, mori çmimin John Llewellyn Rhys/Mail on Sunday. Më pas shkroi Zotat e horizonteve: Një histori e Perandorisë Osmane. Më vonë u bë i njohur si autori i serive misterioze duke filluar me librin Pema e jeniçerëve. Ngjarjet e novelës tjetër me personazh eunukun Jashim, Karta Belini, zhvillohen në Venecia. Novela e titulluar Syri i heq, me epiqendër haremin e sulltanit, doli në pranverë të vitit 2011 dhe një tjetër aventurë në Stamboll e titulluar Lexuesi latin, pritet të publikohet në vitin 2013.



*Ali Pasha, dhelpër e vërtetë*

Për Jason Goodwin, Ali Pasha është një personazh i njohur në Stambollin e pas viteve 1800. Teksa shfletonte letrat pafund të arkivave turke, ai është ndeshur shpesh me emrin e këtij shqiptari jo të zakonshëm. Në Stambollin e atyre viteve, shqiptarët mund ti gjeje kudo. Goodwin është i magjepsur nga forca e këtyre njerëzve, të cilët, edhe pse mijëra kilometra larg, flisnin me aq dashuri për vendin e tyre dhe dinin të mbronin njëri-tjetrin. Te Pema e jeniçerëve shqiptarët janë kudo. Ata i gjen në ushtrinë e jeniçerëve, apo në kuzhinën e sulltanit, apo roje të rëndësishme në portat e perandorisë Por një prej tyre ishte ndryshe. Ai ishte Ali Pasha. Ali Pasha ishte një kryekomandant, i cili me dinakëri dhe mizori kishte ngritur një gjysmë shteti të pavarur në malet e Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë Veriore. Katërmbëdhjetë vjet më parë, Jashimi kishte parë kokën e tij të vënë në një nga kolonat e portave të sarajeve të sulltanit. Luani,  ngriti zërin Mustafai.  Kështu e quanim ne atë. Kam shërbyer në ushtrinë e tij. E bëja për vendin tim. Por Ali Pasha ishte dhelpër e vërtetë. Ai na dha paqe. Unë doja luftë. Në vitin 1806 shkova në Danub. Atje u bashkova edhe me trupat. Me jeniçerët? Mjeshtri i supës tundi kokën. Si kuzhinier. Që atëherë isha kuzhinier. Lufta nuk ka shumë rëndësi për një njeri. Një shqiptar se ka fare problem. Pyesni grekët. Por gatimi.  Ai mërmëriti i kënaqur.

Jashimi bashkoi duart dhe u fryu.  Unë jam njeri i traditës,  vazhdoi mjeshtri.  Për mua, jeniçerët ishin simbol i traditës. Këtë perandori e ndërtuan ata, apo jo? Dhe një i huaj e ka të vështirë ta kuptojë këtë gjë. Regjimenti i jeniçerëve ishte si një familje.  shkruan Goodwin në Pema e jeniçerëve. Dhe pse libri është një krijim letrar, Goodwin tregon se në shkrimin e kësaj historie është bazuar te dokumente të ndryshme historike, që për vite me radhë i ka kërkuar në arkivat e Stambollit.

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/1...in-e-1800-tes/

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*SHTRATI SHQIPTAR I JENIÇERËVE NË NJË ROMAN TË JASON GOODWIN*

26 Tetor 2013 | : Kulturë | Autor: Bajram Peci

BAJRAM PEÇI

pema e jenicereveNga nevoja për të zbuluar një krim, pas të cilit fshihet një komplot kundër Portës së Lartë, buron tërë përmbajtja e romanit. Në tri teqe gjenden tri kufoma. Pritej që në një tjetër teqe të ishte e katërta. Rreth gjetjes së saj, që do ishte një teqe e ngritur në vendin e triumfit më të madh të jeniçerëve, pushtimit të Kostandinopojës, merr jetë e zhvillohet romani “Pema e Jeniçerëve”, të cilën Shtëpia Botuese Saras e ka hedhur këto ditë në tregun e librit, të përshtatur në shqip nga Fari Laçka. Romani është një trill historik, përmes të cilit i jep lexuesit mundësinë të njohë një prej shkrimtarëve britanikë bashkëkohorë më të pëlqyer, Jason Goodwin. Autori është një historian i njohur anglez që ka shkruar në radhën e librave të tij edhe Historinë e Perandorisë Osmane. “Pema e Jeniçerëve”, në gjininë e prozës letrare fiction, është romani i tij i parë, i botuar në vitin 2006, me të cilin befasoi lexuesin në rreth 40 gjuhë të botës ku u botua dhe për të cilin Amerika i dha çmimin “Edgar Award”, për romanin më të mirë të vitit. Nga linjat, ku ndërthuret romani, veçojmë:

Qytetin. Historia tregohet në qytetin më të madh të botës, Stambollin, qytetin e kuq të Bizantit – Kostandinopojën. Përpara lexuesit zbulohet Stambolli, njëherësh me shpalosjen e gjendjes së Turqisë. Stambolli i fillimshekullit XIX, qyteti i pashoq, i hapet lexuesit mes së kaluarës dhe së ardhmes, mes Azisë dhe Europës. Ndërsa personazhet, ndonëse janë kryesisht të stisur, por të marrë ngjashmërisht me njerëzit e vërtetë të oborrit, vendet e përmendura janë të njëmendët. Autori, i cili i njeh mirë tërë skutat e metropolit, në roman na e sjell qytetin perandorak në gjithë ngjyrat e tij, në lindje e në perëndimin e diellit, “…shkëlqimi i të cilit u jepte majave të çative, minareve, kubeve dhe qiparisit një ngjyrë të praruar”. Ngjarjet në roman na e sjellin Stambollin edhe natën. Përmenden dhe bëhen pjesë e zhvillimeve, Kulla e Zjarrit, Kulla e Gallatës, Kulla e Gjenovezëve, Kalaja e Shtatë Kullave, Kulla e Jeniçerëve, Kulla Bejazit dhe kulla e famshme e Kerkoportës (porta e vogël), përmes së cilës u pushtua më 1453 Kostandinopoja. “…në qoshen ku bashkoheshin muret e mëdha e të vjetra të ndërtuara në kohën e Perandorit Teodosius me mure më të vogla pas Pallatit të Çezarëve, ishte një portë e vogël. Një Zot e di se para sa vitesh e kishin bllokuar atë portë. Ishte shumë e vogël. Mezi kalonin edhe dy vetë, – por misteret e të madhit Zot janë të pafund. E kishin hapur kur kishte filluar rrethimi, për të bërë sulme të shpejta. Një grup sapo ishte kthyer nga një sulm i tillë dhe sado e pabesueshme që të duket, ushtari i fundit harroi të mbyllte portën pas tij. Ishte pikërisht zbulimi i asaj porte të vogël që lëkundej mbi menteshat e saj, ajo çarje e ngushtë në mbi dymbëdhjetë kilometrat e atij muri gjigant dhe murit të brendshëm – ajo mungesë vëmendjeje e çastit në atë histori njëmijëvjeçare, që i dha rrethimit drejtim tjetër. Rreth pesëdhjetë jeniçerë kaluan përmes saj dhe u gjendën midis mureve të dyfishta”. Nga kjo “portë e vogël”, autori e përcjell lexuesin të njihet me portat e tjera të shumta të Stambollit, si Porta Topkapi, Porta Ortakapi, Porta e Zogjve në Harem, Porta Perandorake, Portiku i Xhamisë Blu. Ndërmjet këtyre portave kalojnë njëra pas tjetrës ngjarjet e romanit, të cilat në libër vijnë përmes një përshkrimi të vrullshëm disaditor të ngjarjeve. Ato zhvillohen me rrëmbim dhe brenda një kohe të shkurtër, ku ndodhin vrasje e komplote e në zhvillim e sipër, ravijëzohen e përcaktohen karaktere e fate njerëzish, zbulohen e dalin në shesh fakte të rëndësishme historike dhe procese të fshehta. Personazhet e romanit lëvizin në lagjet Davut, Jedikule, Beshiktash, Ortakoj, të Fanarit, të Pazarit të Madh e të Rrugës së Praruar. Përtej këtyre lagjeve europiane, disa qindra metra më tutje detit Marmara tretet e humbet në bregun aziatik të Bosforit, pamja e Yskudarit, ku përmes grumbujve të reve dhe brymës së hollë, shfaqet e kuqja e tjegullave të banesave të lagjes së përtejme të Stambollit. Më se të mjaftueshme për të të futur në magjinë e këtij qyteti të lashtë.

Eunukun Jashim. Subjekti i romanit afron me zhanrin policor dhe ka tërë tiparet e karakterin investigues. Të gjitha këto, me mjeshtëri janë ndërthurur nga autori brenda një sfondi historik e shoqëror të gjysmës së parë të shekullit XIX. Libri ka në qendër të tij Jashimin, një djalosh i ri, i fortë dhe i pashëm, një eunuk në oborrin e sulltanit, që vepron brenda sarajeve e çdo skute të fshehtë të hapësirave të Topkapisë. Duke qenë njeri i brendshëm dhe i besueshëm i Sulltan Mahmudit II, si për tërë meshkujt që kishin të drejtën e futjes në harem, ai ishte përjashtuar nga ndjenja e kënaqësisë seksuale. Atij i ishte hequr aftësia gjinore e prodhimit dhe i ishin kultivuar vlera të tjera fizike e mendore, të cilat autori i ka tërë kohën në vëmendje për t’i nxjerrë në pah. Te Jashini nuk funksionojnë ngacmimet e joshjet seksuale të ruses Eugjeni, ai nuk e njeh tensionin e libidos, s’ka asnjë ndjesi ndaj aromës femërore, ndonëse gra të bukura i kalonin para syve çdo ditë kur futej në harem, ndonjëherë dhe krejt të zhveshura. Fytyra dhe shpatullat e gjëra të Jashimit, grave të haremit, stambolleshave dhe grave të diplomatëve europianë u ngjallin besim dhe lakmi, por brenda këtij burri nuk ndodhej mashkulli. Asnjë dridhje, asnjë fërgëllimë nuk lëvizte në rrjetin e gjymtuar të nervave seksuale të vdekura. Po pse vallë e ka sjellë të tillë autori? Sepse vetëm i tillë protagonisti do kish mundësinë të futej në vendqëndrimin femëror të sarajeve perandorake, hapësirat e së cilës prej shekujsh mbroheshin e ruheshin nga ligje të rrepta të mendësisë feudale.

Jeniçerët dhe shqiptarët. Ndonëse fiction, subjekti i romanit, ka tërë përmasat e besueshme të një ngjarjeje të vërtetë. Jashimi, ky Robert Langdon në versionin lindor, bashkëbisedon me kryekomandantin e trupave dhe e dëgjon atë duke i thënë se “para dhjetë vjetësh njerëzit nuk e bënin dysh fjalën e sulltanit. Të gjithë ndiheshin të kërcënuar nga jeniçerët. Po sot, ku merret vesh? Ti kujton se stambollinjtë do t’i presin ushtarët e mi me krahë hapur? Për fat të keq duhet të të them edhe diçka tjetër. Ajo që ndodhi dhjetë vjet më parë nuk ishte punë dite. U deshën muaj, madje mund të themi vite për të përgatitur fitoren mbi hordhinë jeniçere”. Bëhet fjalë për ngjarjen historike të 16 qershorit të vitit 1826, që përbën thelbin e trillit të romanit “Pema e Jeniçerëve”. Në këtë datë, shumica e elitës së trupave ushtarake të Oxhakut të Jeniçerëve, me urdhër të sulltan Mahmudit II, u shfaros në sheshin e Et Maidanit. Oxhaku i jeniçerëve në shekujt XVII e XVIII sundohej nga shqiptarët. Shumica e reparteve jeniçere, por në veçanti ajo e Stambollit, e këtyre trupave speciale që kishin tmerruar Europën, ishin me origjinë shqiptare. Pasi kishin luftuar e derdhur gjak për zgjerimin e perandorisë së tre kontinenteve, superfuqisë së kohës, ata ishin bërë tashmë kërcënim për Portën e Lartë dhe po i kallnin datën vetë Perandorisë Osmane. Nga shqiptari jeniçer, Halil Patrona, më 1730-n, merr rrugë historia njëqindvjeçare e përmbysjes së kazanëve, çka nënkuptonte vrasjet, rrëzimin e vendosjen në fron, përpos se prej jeniçerëve shqiptarë, të sulltanëve turq. Kur jeniçerët përmbysnin kazanët e gjellës, do të thoshte se ishin të uritur jo për më shumë ushqim, por për gjak. Nga ideatori shpirtëror i Oxhakut të Jeniçerëve, Haxhi Veli Bektashi, jeniçerët i përkisnin sektit bektashi, me objektet e tyre të kultit, teqetë. Autori në roman intrigon thurjen e një komploti 10 vjet më vonë nga jeniçerët, në bashkëpunim me haremin, kundër sulltanit. Në të vërtetë, jeniçerët e shpëtuar, si shqiptarë që ishin, shumica përfunduan në Shqipëri, ku ruajtën veçoritë islame të tarikatit bektashi, por autori ka zgjedhur në roman si vendqëndrim të tyre edhe Stambollin me teqetë bektashiane të qytetit. Shqiptarët jeniçerë, si protagonistë shfaqen herë pas here, sepse, siç thotë autori, “…ata nuk u zhdukën. Ata ekzistonin tek kujtesa, gjuha dhe besimi. Jetonin si ide”. Jeniçerët, teqetë bektashiane dhe shqiptarët, janë bashkudhëtare të përhershme të situatave të romanit “Pema e Jeniçerëve”, të cilat autori, si shkrimtar që di të shprehë me mjeshtëri kalimin nga një zhvillim në tjetrin, i ndërthur në situata me sulltanin, në harem, në ambasadën ruse dhe me ambasadorin polak, mik e bashkëpunëtor i Jashinit. Goodwin i fut personazhet në procese sa të ndërlikuara aq dhe të këndshme. Ndër ta spikasin të tjerë shqiptarë, si Ali shqiptari, veziri Daut shqiptari dhe Mustafa shqiptari, i cili i thotë Jashimit se “…lufta nuk ka shumë rëndësi për një njeri. Një shqiptar s’e ka fare problem. Pyesni grekët”.

Oborri perandorak dhe haremi. Heroi i romanit, Jashimi, rrëmbehet në vepra të cilat i bën i nxitur më tepër nga intuita, si dhe nga pak detaje të shfaqura në teqetë e krimit dhe harem. Ai, së bashku me kryekomandantin e trupave e të tjerë personazhe të romanit, janë në roje të pushtetit të familjes osmane. Te krerët e perandorisë, që nga sulltani, bie në sy njëfarë tronditje e brendshme, kur vihen në dijeni të një komploti, e gatshme të shpërthejë në histeri. Kjo tronditje ndihet edhe në harem, atmosferën e së cilës autori e jep përmes përshkrimit të jetës private në dhomat femërore e të fizionomisë njerëzore të grave të haremit. Pjesë e haremit dhe pallatit janë dhe eunukët, të cilët, nën drejtimin e Kislar Agës, ishin të vendosur ta kthenin kohën pas, të rikthenin jeniçerët në pushtet, kohën e të cilëve e kujtonin me mallëngjim. “Stambolli pa jeniçerët është i mërzitshëm”, thonë ata. Me jeniçerët, në Stamboll merrnin kuptim vera, gratë dhe këngët. Në gojën e heroit, autori shpreh në kapitullin e fundit të romanit, bindjen se “duhet t’ia nisim nga e para. T’u vëmë fshesën këtyre vjetërsirave, këtyre befshave, sulltanëve, eunukëve dhe pëshpërimave në errësirë. Kemi vuajtur nën një autokraci, që nuk ka fuqi as të bëjë atë që do vetë. Kjo perandori ka nevojë për një qeveri të qëndrueshme. Ajo duhet të udhëhiqet nga njerëz që dinë të drejtojnë”.

Pema dhe simboli i saj. Në sheshin që ndodhej ndërmjet Kishës së Shën Sofias dhe Xhamisë Blu, dikur hipodromi i lashtë i Kostandinopojës, ndodhej rrapi shekullor, pema e famshme ku jeniçerët varnin viktimat e tyre. Rrapi që shpalosej madhështor, ishte qendra e botës jeniçere; aty freskoheshin në hijen e degëve; aty komplotohej e zbrazeshin mëritë, në degët e saj përkundeshin kufomat e varura të vezirëve, ministrave e zyrtarëve të oborrit. Pema ishte simboli i jeniçerëve. Pikërisht, në trungun e saj, Jashimi gjeti një letër me vargje, kuptimin e misterin e të cilave orvatet gjatë gjithë romanit të zbërthejë: Pa e ditur/ dhe duke mos e ditur se nuk dinë gjë/ata përhapen/largohu; Pa e ditur dhe duke mos e ditur se nuk dinë gjë/ata kërkojnë/mësoji.

Goodwin shënon në roman mjaft të dhëna me karakter historik e gjeografik. Për këtë, ai është ndihmuar nga njohja e drejtpërdrejtë me Stambollin dhe e historisë së botës islame. Vetë romani, “Pema e Jeniçerëve”, dëshmon për mbresat e thella që ka lënë qyteti mbi shpirtin e tij, i cili e frymëzoi për këtë krijim-trillim të këndshëm dhe që e nxiti, pas suksesit të “Pema e Jeniçerëve”, të vazhdojë serinë e rrëfimeve me Jashimin protagonist në dy vepra të tjera, “Guri i Gjarprit” dhe “Karta Belini” 

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/1...jason-goodwin/

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Nje anglez zbulon një krim në Perandorinë Osmane
20 Tetor 2013 | : Kulturë | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

    Jason Goodwin/ Një udhëtim nga Polonia për të mbërritur në Stamboll. Bisedat me fermerët dhe priftërinjtë që e shtynë të hynte dalëngadalë drejt qytetit që e kishte joshur teksa e shihte në librat e historisë. “Pema e jeniçerëve”, një rrëfim frymëzues për Stambollin e viteve 1800, dhe për shqiptarët që Goodwin takoi në rrëfimet që nuk i kishte humbur dot koha

PLATE67CXRreth dy dekada më parë, kur vendet komuniste hodhën poshtë liderët e tyre politikë, Jason Goodwin, një historian i ri anglez, vendosi t’i vizitojë në këmbë këto vende. Bashkë me Kate, bashkëshorten e tij të ardhshme, ata ecën nga Gdansk në Poloni, drejt jugut për të mbërritur në Stamboll. Për të njohur më mirë qytetin, duhet të takosh njerëzit e duhur. Si historian Goodwin e dinte se fermerët dhe priftërinjtë ishin ata që mbanin aq të gjallë në kujtesë historinë. Në kafenetë me dritat orientale turke, ai ndante orët e gjata të mbrëmjes duke pirë çaj e duke folur mbi atë çfarë kishte qenë dikur ky qytet kaq i bukur jo vetëm për Turqinë, por për gjithë Europën Lindore. Stambolli kishte qenë gjithnjë lidhja e madhe mes kontinenteve i quajtur dikur kryeqyteti i botës, ai ruante ende joshjen, e cila grishej më shumë prej bisedave që gjithnjë linin shijen e një misteri. Shijen turke ai e kishte ndier qëkur mbërriti në Hungari, e cila ishte pushtuar nga turqit në shekulli XVI. Kafja që ata shijuan bashkë me Kate ishte krejt ndryshe nga ajo çfarë kishte pirë në vendet e tjera ku kishte ndaluar. Kishte më shumë ngjyrë e më shumë shije. Në rrugët që dukeshin sikur nuk kishin fund të Stambollit, ata hidhnin vështrimin tej, duke parë dritat e argjendta të perëndimit teksa binin mbi minare. Mëngjeset ishin aq dehëse teksa shihnin anijet që rrëshqisnin përmes qytetit, dhe Bosforin që shkëlqente nga rrezet e para të diellit. Për Jason dhe Kate, Stambolli është një qytet i cili nuk të lë të ikësh pa krijuar historinë tënde, një histori e cila do të mbetet gjithmonë aty, si mijëra histori, të fshehura mes dy botëve, asaj aziatike dhe asaj europiane. Por ndërsa historinë e tij, ia besoi qytetit, një tjetër histori kishte marrë formë në mendjen e tij, të cilën do të ulej ta shkruante vetëm pak ditë pasi ishin kthyer në Londër. Ishte historia e Jashimit, një personazhi detektiv që për herë të parë e kishte hasur në një libër i cili fliste për Stambollin e vitit 1830. “Jeniçerët ishin forca e Perandorisë Otomane”. Kjo fjali e dëgjuar në një nga bisedat e pafundme që pati me historianë, por dhe njerëz të thjeshtë të Stambollit, do ta bënte Goodwin, t’ia kushtonte rrëfimin e tij të ardhshëm pikërisht jeniçerëve, një roman triller i cili do të rikthente në kohë një nga masakrat e në Perandorinë Osmane, pikërisht shfarosjen brenda një nate të një ushtrie të tërë jeniçerësh. Goodwin as që mund ta mendonte më parë se ai mund të shkruante një roman të stilit Agata Kristi. I lindur në një shtëpi të mbushur me libra, Jason e kishte ndjerë qysh herët tërheqjen e tij ndaj të shkruarit. Babai i tij është shkrimtari i njohur anglez i librave fantastiko-shkencor John Mishell, ndërsa nëna është Jokastra Ines, shkrimtare dhe grua e njohur në ekranet angleze, për mendimet e saj të lira dhe novatore. Prindërit e tij u divorcuan para se ai të lindte dhe Jason do të takohet për herë të parë me të atin kur ishte 28 vjeç.
E ëma dhe bashkëshorti i saj, producenti i njohur Richard Goodwin, do të ishin një shtysë e rëndësishme në karrierën letrare të Jason. Kur i pasigurt mbi rrjedhën e ngjarjeve që po merrte historia e Jashimit, ai kishte vendosur të ndërpriste punës, Jokastra ishte ajo që e bëri t’i kthehej sërish punës. Jokastra Ines, kjo femër e rrallë sipas mediave angleze, ka vetëm 8 muaj që është ndarë nga jeta. Jashimin ai ia dedikon pikërisht asaj gruaje të mrekullueshme, e cila nuk lodhej së treguari histori kur ishte i vogël dhe kur u rrit e frymëzoi me jetën e saj. Por le të ndalemi te Jashimi, historinë e parë të të cilit ai e tregoi në librin “Pema e jeniçerëve”, i cili këto ditë ka dalë në gjuhën shqipe nga shtëpia botuese “Saras”. Fabula ku Goodwin vendos personazhin Jashimi nuk është e lehtë. Një natë të përgjakshme në Stambollin e vitit 1986, një vajzë e re mbytet në haremin e sulltanit dhe një ushtar i ri vritet në rrugët e Stambollit. Detektivi Jashim ka vetëm dhjetë ditë kohë për të zbuluar komplotin dhe për të shmangur një vrasje, e cila mund të gjunjëzojë Perandorinë Osmane. Në rrugëtimin e tij për të zbuluar vrasjet, Jashimi na zbulon Stambollin e atyre viteve, njerëzit e thjeshtë dhe të devotshëm që i shërbenin Portës së Lartë.
Një rrëfim i jashtëzakonshëm, i cili na njeh me shqiptarët e famshëm në Turqinë e shekullit XIX, një prej të cilëve ishte edhe Ali Pashë Tepelena, i cili njihej si një dhelpër e vërtetë…



Good190Jason Goodwin u magjeps nga Stambolli, ndërkohë që studionte histori bizantine në Cambridge University. Para pesëmbëdhjetë vjetësh, pas suksesit të librit “Kopshtet e Barutit: Udhëtime përmes Indisë dhe Kinës në kërkim të Çajit”, ai bëri një udhëtim përmes Europës Lindore, për të arritur për herë të parë në Stamboll. Këtë udhëtim e përshkroi te libri: ”Më këmbë deri te Briri i Artë”, me të cilin në vitin 1993 fitoi çmimin “John Llewellyn Rhys/Mail”. I befasuar nga ndikimi i gjatë i Perandorisë Osmane mbi Europën Lindore, Jason filloi të bënte kërkime dhe të shkruante librin “Zotër të Horizonteve: Një Histori e Perandorisë Osmane”. Jan Morris e quajti librin një “vepër madhore”. “Pema e Jeniçerit”, libri i tij i parë me personazhin misterioz, të quajtur Jashim, u bë një bestseller ndërkombëtar dhe në vitin 2007 fitoi Çmimin “Edgar Allan Poe” për novelën më të mirë. Vazhdimi i kësaj novele “Guri i Gjarprit”, u përzgjodh si konkurrent për çmimin “CWA Ellis Peters Historical Crime Award”. Seritë, të cilat përfshijnë edhe librin tjetër “Karta Bellini”, janë përkthyer në tridhjetë e shtatë gjuhë. Jason është martuar me Kate, bashkudhëtaren e tij në Stamboll. Ata jetojnë në Dorset bashkë me katër fëmijët e tyre. 

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/1...dorine-osmane/

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ali Pasha, luani në sarajet e Sulltanit
20 Tetor 2013 | : Kulturë | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

    “Ali Pasha ishte një kryekomandant, i cili me dinakëri dhe mizori kishte ngritur një gjysmë shteti të pavarur në malet e Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë Veriore. Katërmbëdhjetë vjet më parë, Jashimi kishte parë kokën e tij të vënë në një nga kolonat e portave të sarajeve të sulltanit”

(Pjesë nga libri “Pema e Jeniçerëve”)

jenicerJashimi mbërriti herët në restorantin e vogël nën kullën Galata dhe zgjodhi një qoshe të qetë pamja e së cilës binte mbi ngushticën e Bosforit. Bosfori e kishte bërë Stambollin ashtu siç ishte: nyja ndërmjet Evropës dhe Azisë, udha nga Deti i Zi në Mesdhe dhe kryeportin e tregtisë në botë që nga kohët e lashta e deri atëherë. Nga vendi ku ishte ulur, mund të sodiste kanalin që e donte aq shumë dhe pllakën e hollë prej bronzi ku pasqyrohej forma e qytetit.
Kanali gëlonte nga anijet. Një tufë velash të bardha u ngritën mbi bordin e një fregate osmane që mori udhën drejt ngushticës. Një mori anijesh peshkimi njëdirekëshe dhe të gjera, kishin marrë udhën drejt detit Marmara, në kah të kundërt me erën që frynte nga lindja. Një anije doganierësh kaloi përbri me lopatat e gjata e të kuqe, si një brumbull uji në arrati. Kishte anije udhëtarësh, barka të vogla me rrema, maune të ngarkuara tej mase; anije patrullimi me vela trekëndore që vinin nga Deti i Zi, shtëpi – varka të ankoruara në hyrjen e mbushur plot e përplot të Bririt të Artë. Përmes kanalit të mbipopulluar, në bregun tjetër Jashimi dallonte me vështirësi Yskydarin , vendin nga ku fillonte Azia.
Grekët e kishin quajtur Yskydar Kalcedon, qyteti i të verbërve. Kur kishin themeluar qytetin, kolonistët nuk e kishin marrë fare parasysh vendndodhjen e përkryer gjeografike ku, shekuj më vonë. Konstandini do ta kthente qytetin e vogël të Bizantit në një qytet perandorak që mbante emrin e tij. Për njëmijë vjet, Konstandinopoli kishte qenë kryeqyteti i Perandorisë Romake të Lindjes, deri në momentin që perandoria ishte katandisur në një dorë truall përqark qytetit. Që nga pushtimi në vitin 1453, qyteti kishte qenë kryeqyteti i Perandorisë Osmane Turke. Zyrtarisht ende njihej si Konstandinopoli, megjithëse zakonisht turqit e quanin Stamboll. Ai mbetej qyteti më i madh në botë.
Njëmijë e pesëqind vjet madhështi. Njëmijë e pesëqind vjet pushtet. Pesëmbëdhjetë shekuj korrupsion, grushte shteti dhe kompromisesh. Qyteti i aq e aq xhamive, kishave dhe sinagogave; i pazareve dhe tregjeve; i tregtarëve, ushtarëve dhe lypësve. Një qytet mbi qytetet, i mbipopulluar dhe lakmitar.
Fundja, mbase kalcedonianët nuk kishin qenë dhe aq të verbër, – thoshte me vete Jashimi ndonjëherë.
Ishte pothuajse i bindur që shqiptari nuk do të vinte, por, kur ngriti kokën, e pa aty, si kolos dhe i ngrysur, duke hedhur pallton mbi shpinë. Jashimi i bëri shenjë me dorë të ulej në divan.
- Ali Pasha i Janinës, – tha mjeshtri i supës. – Të thotë gjë ky emër?
Ali Pasha ishte një kryekomandant, i cili me dinakëri dhe mizori kishte ngritur një gjysmë shteti të pavarur në malet e Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë Veriore. Katërmbëdhjetë vjet më parë Jashimi kishte parë kokën e tij të vënë në një nga kolonat e portave të sarajeve të sulltanit.
Luani, – ngriti zërin Mustafai. – Kështu e quanim ne atë. Kam shërbyer në ushtrinë e tij. E bëja për vendin tim. Por Ali Pasha ishte dhelpër e vërtetë. Ai na dha paqe. Unë doja luftë. Në vitin 1806 shkova në Danub. Atje u bashkova edhe me trupat.
- Me jeniçerët?
Mjeshtri i supës tundi kokën.
- Si kuzhinier. Që atëherë isha kuzhinier. Lufta nuk ka shumë rëndësi për një njeri. Një shqiptar s’e ka fare problem. Pyesni grekët. Por gatimi…. – Ai mërmëriti i kënaqur.
Jashimi bashkoi duart dhe u fryu.
- Unë jam njeri i traditës, – vazhdoi mjeshtri. – Për mua, jeniçerët ishin simbol i traditës. Këtë perandori e ndërtuan ata, apo jo? Dhe një i huaj e ka të vështirë ta kuptojë këtë gjë. Regjimenti i jeniçerëve ishte si një familje.
- Kështu thonë për të gjitha regjimentet, – ia ktheu Jashimi me dyshim.
Mjeshtri i hodhi një vështrim përbuzës.
- Thonë kështu sepse kanë frikë dhe duhet të luftojnë së bashku. Por me jeniçerët është ndryshe. Në këto trupa kishte njerëz të cilët i doja sepse ishin të aftë të gjuanin me fajkua, apo të bënin poezi, më mirë se çdokush tjetër në botë. Më beso. Kishim një jeniçer i cili dridhej si purtekë para çdo beteje, por që luftonte sa për dhjetë. Kujdeseshim dhe e donim njëri-tjetrin dhe ata më donin sepse u gatuaja gjithnjë, ashtu siç donim këpucarin që bënte të pamundurën për të na mbathur edhe sikur për të rregulluar këpucët të kishte vetëm lëvore dhe hala pishe. Ishim më shumë se një familje. Një botë brenda një bote. Kishim ushqimin, drejtësinë dhe mënyrën tonë se si e kuptonim fenë. Po, po. Mënyrën tonë. Ka shumë mënyra për t’i shërbyer Allahut dhe Muhamedit. Të shkosh në xhami, siç veprojnë shumë njerëz. Por ne jeniçerët ishim pothuajse të gjithë karagozë.
- Po thua që kush ishte jeniçer duhej të ndiqte një formë të Sufizmit.
- Sigurisht. Këtë dhe të gjitha ritualet e të qenit jeniçer. Pra, traditat.
Traditat. Në vitin 1806 Sulltan Selimi kishte filluar të stërviste një ushtri paralele me atë të jeniçerëve. Në këtë pikëpamje ajo kishte shërbyer si pararendëse e Gardës së Re të Mahmudit. Por Selimi, ndryshe nga Mahmudi, kishte pasur shumë pak kohë për t’u organizuar: si rrjedhojë, kur jeniçerët ishin rebeluar kundër tij, e kishin vrarë dhe kishin shkatërruar ushtrinë e tij të reformuar. Jeniçerët rebelë kishin pasur si udhëheqës bajraktarin Mustafa Pasha, komandantin e Danubit.
- Pra, kur u rrëzua Selimi nga froni dhe në të u ngjit i vëllai Mustafai, ishe edhe ti me ta – sugjeroi Jashimi.
- Sulltan Mustafa! – Shqiptari hungëriu dhe pështyu me përbuzje kur i përmendi emrin. – Edhe pse mbante ngjeshur shpatën e osmanëve, ishte një njeri krejt i marrë. S’kishin kaluar as dy vjet dhe njerëzit mendonin të kthenin Selimin sërish në fron. Ashtu si të gjithë ne, edhe bajraktari kishte ndërruar mendje. Ne ishim në Stamboll, në kazermat e vjetra dhe u lutëm një natë të tërë, duke folur me dervishët karagozë.
- Çfarë ju këshilluan ata të bënit?
- Të nesërmen ne u sulëm mbi pallatin Topkapi. Bajraktari vrapoi përmes portave, duke thirrur emrin e Selimit.
- Dhe pikërisht në atë çast Mustafai urdhëroi që të mbysnin Selimin, – kujtoi Jashimi. Bashkë me kushëririn e tij, që, sido që të venin punët …
Mjeshtri përkuli kokën.
- Ashtu qe. Sulltan Mustafai donte që të ishte i fundit i oxhakut të osmanëve. Unë mendoj se po të ishte ashtu do të kishte mbijetuar. Fundja, ne jeniçerët i mbeteshim besnikë atij oxhaku. Por Allahu e bëri emër ndryshe. Edhe pse Selimi u vra, kushëriri i tij i vogël shpëtoi i gjallë.
Falë nënës së tij të mençur, – mendonte Jashimi. Në momentin vendimtar kur njerëzit e Mustafait po mësynin në pallatin me harqet në duar, francezja e mprehtë të cilën tani e njihte si Valideja, e kishte fshehur të birin nën një pirg me rroba të palara. Mahmudi ishte bërë sulltan në sajë të një pirgu rrobash të vjetra.
- Po ti, aty ishe?
- Kur sollën djalin te Bajraktar Pasha, unë isha në pallat. Pashë çehren e fytyrës së sulltan Mustafait: një fytyrë i ikte, një i vinte…Mjeshtri ngriti supet. – Kryemyftiut nuk i mbetej zgjedhje tjetër veçse të shpallte një fetva për ta shfronësuar. Dhe Mahmudi mori fronin.
- Sa për vete, unë ndihesha i lodhur me atë lloj shërbimi në ushtri. Rebelimi, luftimi në pallat dhe vrasja e Selimit. – Pastaj bëri shenjë me dorë. – Sa andej, këndej. Më kishte ardhur në majë të hundës.
Mjeshtri i supës mori frymë thellë dhe shfryu bulçitë e mbushura me ajër.
- U largova nga trupat sapo m’u dha rasti. Isha kuzhinier i mirë dhe kisha plot miq në Stamboll. Brenda pesë viteve fillova të punoj për veten time.
- Kështu hoqe dorë edhe nga rroga, apo jo? Shumë njerëz ishin rekrutuar me pagesë, merrnin një rrogë dhe gëzonin të gjitha privilegjet e trupave jeniçere, pa pasur fare ndër mend të shkonin në luftë. Ky ishte një marifet që dihej nga të gjithë.
Mustafai ngurroi të fliste.
- Jo menjëherë, – pranoi ai. – Por, brenda pak vitesh nuk kisha më nevojë për ndihmë dhe hoqa dorë.
Jashimi dyshoi, por nuk tha gjë.
- Mund të kontrolloni dokumentet. U shkëputa nga jeniçerët në maj të vitit 1815. Nuk e pata të lehtë. Ti nuk mund ta kuptosh dot.
Jashimi po fillonte ta besonte.
- Nuk donin të të linin të ikje? Apo të duheshin paratë?
Shqiptari i hodhi një vështrim tërë përbuzje.
- Dëgjo këtu. Unë shkoj ku të kem qejf, megjithëse kjo e sotmja është një përjashtim. Nuk kisha nevojë për ato para sepse punët po më shkonin mbroth. – Jashimi puliti sytë dhe i besoi. – Ishte shumë e vështirë të ndahesha prej tyre.
Jashimi u përkul pak përpara.
- Dhe si ia bëre?
Mjeshtri hapi duart e tij të mëdha dhe i pa me vëmendje.
- Mësova të kisha besim te vetja. E pashë me sytë mi se çfarë u ndodhi jeniçerëve, se si e kishin katandisur traditën e vërtetë. Atë që kishte vërtet rëndësi. Ata nuk i shërbenin më perandorisë.
Ngriti kokën.
- Mendon se nuk ka nevojë për shpjegime? Unë isha në pritje bashkë me shumë të tjerë; – në pritje që të kthehej sërish tradita e vjetër e shërbimit. Më në fund, vendosa të mos prisja më. E kuptova që ishim të dënuar të përsërisnim gabimet tona. Ti mendon se jeniçerët ishin dembelë, frikacakë dhe arrogantë. Mos harroni rebelimet dhe ndërhyrjet.
Mjeshtri fërkoi mjekrën dhe vështroi me bisht të syrit Jashimin, i cili ishte shtangur i tëri.
-Njerëzit që varnim te Pema e jeniçerit i kishim si ujku delen. Kur zemëroheshim, dikush na jepte emra dhe ne thërrisnim: Vriteni! Vriteni filanin e filanin! Na i sillnin dhe ne mendonim se më pas gjërat do të shkonin më mirë.
- Është si t’i hedhësh supës koriandër. Disave u pëlqen, disave jo dhe ca të tjerë as që e vënë re fare. I harron ata të cilëve nuk iu pëlqen. Pastaj shton fasule dhe karota. E njëjta gjë. Disave iu pëlqen, disave jo. Por shumë të tjerë as që e vrasin mendjen, sido që të bësh. Në fund fare as plëndësin nuk e gatuan. Kurse emrin ia vë paçe. Askush nuk e kupton ndryshimin. Vetëm pak njerëz.
Ai përdrodhi mustaqet.
- Kështu ishin dhe jeniçerët. Si recetë gatimi, të cilën e ke ndryshuar pak e nga pak. Në qytet unë gatuaja paçe dhe supë me të brendshme dhe qepë. Por në kazerma, si me thënë, ata donin të më mbushnin mendjen se ka edhe një lloj tjetër supe që mund të gatuhej me fasule dhe mish. Më në fund m’u desh të ikja.
Jashimi e admironte guximin e mjeshtrit plak. Shumë gjëra në atë qytet ishin ngritur mbi mashtrime: duhej guxim që të shkëputeshe prej tyre. Vetëm se shqiptari nuk e kishte ndarë shapin nga sheqeri. Aspak. Përveçse nëse ajo që dyshonte Jashimi për gardën të ishte e vërtetë.
- Po miqtë tuaj të vjetër? – e pyeti ai.
- Jo, jo. Nuk është ashtu siç mendon ti. Ata nuk kishin ndikim mbi mua. As nuk më qortonin. Përkundrazi, nuk më harruan. Jetët tona morën drejtime të ndryshme, por ata nuk më harruan.
Mori një copë byrek me dorën e ngathët dhe e mbushi gojën plot. Jashimi nuk ia ndante sytë ndërsa ai mbllaçitej. Sytë i shkëlqenin.
- Pesëmbëdhjetë qershori ishte nata më e keqe e jetës sime. Ashtu si të tjerët, edhe unë i dëgjova kazanët. Sulltan Mahmudi kishte pritur tetëmbëdhjetë vjet. Tetëmbëdhjetë vjet që të rritej e të bëhej burrë dhe gjatë gjithë asaj kohe me një qëllim të vetëm në kokë, të shkatërronte forcën që kishte shkatërruar Selimin.
Mbase, – mendonte Jashimi. Por motivet e Mahmudit ishin edhe më komplekse sesa një hakmarrje e thjeshtë për vdekjen e xhaxhait të tij. Donte që të hiqte qafe plotësisht edhe ata që e kishin hipur në fron pa dashje: të shlyente një borxh dhe të merrte hak për një vdekje. Tërë arrogancë, jeniçerët kishin pritur mirënjohje dhe i kishin dhënë vetes liri të plotë. Jashimi mbante mend karikaturën që kishin ngjitur një natë në portën e pallatit, ku shfaqej sulltani si qen, të cilin e tërhiqte një jeniçer nga zinxhiri. – Ja se si i përdorim qentë tanë, – shkruhej mbi karikaturë. Kur janë të dobishëm dhe na binden, ne i trajtojmë mirë, por, kur nuk na hyjnë më në punë, u japim shkelmin dhe i flakim në rrugë.
- Njerëzit e qytetit ishin të frikësuar. Bum bum! Bum bum! Ishte një gjëmim i tmerrshëm, apo jo? Kishte rënë nata dhe në rrugë s’pipëtinte asgjë dhe të gjithë i kishim hapur veshët katër. Unë u ngjita mbi çati duke u përvjedhur në heshtje si mace. Po, e pranoj që tradita mbetet traditë. Thuhej se zëri i jeniçerëve ishte zëri i popullit. Njerëzit e besonin. Kazanët binin në emër të perandorisë, ashtu siç kishin rënë për shekuj me radhë. Dëgjohej vetëm tingulli i kazanëve dhe e lehura e qenve endacakë në rrugë.
- Qëndrova në çati, dëgjova zhurmat dhe qava për ata të marrët. Qava për një tingull. E dija që nuk do ta dëgjoja më edhe sikur të jetoja njëmijë vjet.
Mjeshtri fshiu fytyrën me dorë.
- Më vonë, pasi u bë kërdia mbi jeniçerët dhe kazermat, disa prej tyre erdhën tek unë dhe më kërkuan një vend pune të qetë. Njëri prej tyre ishte fshehur për ditë me radhë në një strofkë dhelpre, kur ata i kishin vënë zjarrin pyllit Beograd për t’i nxjerrë prej andej. Duhej të qëndronin larg familjeve dhe të afërmve të tyre, që të mos i fusnin në telashe. Kishin humbur. Po i ndiqnin si kafshët. Por ne kishim ngrënë në një çanak. Iu dhashë para dhe u thashë të iknin, të largoheshin nga Stambolli. Pasi të kalonin pak javë apo muaj, askush nuk do të interesohej më për ta. Dhe dalëngadalë disa prej tyre filluan të ktheheshin. Kërkonin vende pune ku të mos binin në sy. Kaldajistë, roja apo lëkurëregjës. Disa i njihja, por besoj se kishte me mijëra të cilët nuk i kisha parë ndonjëherë.
- Me mijëra?
- Ata pak që njihja, i ndihmova të gjenin punë. Si rojë nate tek unë, por fshehurazi. – Ai mbylli sytë dhe tundi kokën ngadalë. – Nuk arrij ta kuptoj. Kishin kaluar dhjetë vjet dhe të gjithë ishin njerëz të mirë e të qetë. Mirënjohës për punën.
- Pra, si mendon ti, për çfarë e donin kazanin?
Mjeshtri hapi sytë që i nguliti mbi Jashimin.
- Ja, këtë as unë nuk e kuptoj. Gjithsesi ata janë kazanë falsë. Nuk mbaron dot punë me kazanë të bërë prej kallaji të zi. Mbahen vetëm sa për t’u dukur.
Jashimi kujtoi oficerin e vdekur, të mbledhur kruspull në fund të kazanit.
- Pra, ka qenë gjithnjë një shtirje, apo jo? – pyeti Jashimi. – Kështu the edhe ti. Paçe e bërë me fasule me mish.
Mjeshtri e shikoi i habitur dhe mblodhi krahët.

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/1...t-e-sulltanit/

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

* Ali Pasha, luan apo dhelpër në sarajet e Sulltanit?*

Arkivat osmanë me sa duket janë ende të pazbuluar plotësisht. Akoma më shumë ata fshehin “mistere” për një figurë enigmatike si Ali Pasha, për të cilin interesi i të huajve ende nuk është shuar. Britaniku Jason Goodwin është ndër të fundit që për vite me radhë ka hulumtuar në arkivat osmanë për të zbuluar anë të panjohura të pashait shqiptar. Ai u magjeps nga Stambolli, ndërkohë që studionte histori bizantine në Cambridge University. Para pesëmbëdhjetë vjetësh, pas suksesit të librit “Kopshtet e Barutit: Udhëtime përmes Indisë dhe Kinës në kërkim të Çajit”, ai bëri një udhëtim gjashtëmujor përmes Europës Lindore, për të arritur për herë të parë në Stamboll. Këtë udhëtim e përshkroi tek libri Më këmbë deri tek Briri i Artë, me të cilin në vitin 1993 fitoi çmimin “John Llewellyn Rhys Mail”. I befasuar nga ndikimi i gjatë i Perandorisë Osmane mbi Europën Lindore, Jason filloi të bënte kërkime dhe të shkruante librin “Zotër të Horizonteve: Një Histori e Perandorisë Osmane”. Jan Morris e quajti librin një “vepër madhore” për të mbërritur në librin e tij bestseller (më të shiturin) me titull ”Pema e Jeniçerit”, që këto ditë është sjellë dhe në gjuhën shqipe nga shtëpia botuese “Saras”. “Ky është një libër i shkruar me stil, i cili na zhyt thellë në histori, e na bën të endemi për të jetuar një aventurë të vërtetë rrugëve të Stambollit të viteve 1800, duke na ftuar të jetojmë dhe një ritakim me historinë tonë, pasi në këtë udhëtim që Jason Goodwin na bën, ne takojmë shumë shqiptarë…”, – thotë redaktorja e librit, Alda Bardhyli. Po çfarë zbuloi autori Goodwin për pashain shqiptar në librin me të cilin fitoi dhe çmimin “Edgar Allan Poe” për novelën më të mirë?…



Pashai, që me dinakëri e mizori kishte ngritur një gjysmë-shtet të pavarur



“Ali Pasha ishte një kryekomandant, i cili me dinakëri dhe mizori kishte ngritur një gjysmë shteti të pavarur në malet e Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë Veriore. Katërmbëdhjetë vjet më parë Jashimi kishte parë kokën e tij të vënë në një nga kolonat e portave të sarajeve të sulltanit

Luani. Kështu e quanin atë. Mustafa shqiptari kishte shërbyer në ushtrinë e tij. Thoshte se e bënte për vendin e tij, por Ali Pasha ishte dhelpër e vërtetë. Ai u dha paqe edhe pse Mustafa shqiptari donte luftë”, - kështu  thotë autori i librit, Jason Goodwin. Në librin e tij “Pema e jeniçerëve”, një histori që nis nga një vrasje në haremin e sulltanit, një nga protagonistët kryesorë është edhe Mustafa shqiptari. Një shqiptar që dikur kish luftuar në ushtrinë e sulltanit. Përmes bashkëbisedimit të eunukut me emrin Jashim dhe Mustafa shqiptarit, autori krahas mënyrë sesi ishte ndërtuar perandoria osmane, jep dhe detaje mbi një figurë mjaft interesante të asaj periudhe, shqiptarit Ali Pashë Tepelena. “Eunukët zinin një vend të rëndësishëm në historinë e botës së Lindjes. Ata përshkruhen si “shërbëtorë të përsosur”, sepse nuk mund të kenë asnjë ambicie dinastike. Edhe personazhi im eunuk është i përkushtuar në mënyrë efektive për t’i shërbyer sulltanit”,- shpjegon autori. Për arsyen se përse zgjodhi Stambollin dhe perandorinë osmane të vitit 1830-1840 si mjedisin ku do të zhvillonte librin e tij, ai shprehet: “Unë kam qenë gjithmonë i hipnotizuar nga Stambolli dhe akoma më shumë kur fillova kërkimet për historinë e otomanëve. Këto kërkime zgjatën 6 vjet. Gjeta shumë fakte interesante për Stambollin e vitit 1830. Ishte koha e ndryshimit dhe ideve të reja kur osmanët hynë në një eksperiment radikal, që në fund të fundit rezultoi i pasuksesshëm për të rinegociuar marrëdhëniet e tyre me botën gjerë. Pra në Stambollin e 1830-ës ndihet joshja nga moderniteti dhe një lloj tërheqjeje nga tradita. Në krye të kësaj, Stambolli ishte një port i madh lidhës mes Evropës dhe Azisë. Ai nuk ishte vetëm një qytet turk: ai ishte një qytet grek, një qytet armen, shqiptar. Po ndërtohej si një kryeqytet i botës që kishte filluar të popullohej nga shumë të huaj”. Mes këtyre autori Jason Goodwin gjeti dhe njohu edhe shumë shqiptarë jeniçerë e roje në pallatin e sulltanit, si dhe gra të bukura që ishin pjesë e haremit të sulltanit.

Brenda haremit të sulltanit

“Haremi i sulltanit ishte një ambient i rrezikshëm. Një nga gratë më të bukura të tij gjendet papritmas e vrarë. Dyshohet se mund të ketë ndodhur për shkaqe nderi. Nga malet nga vinte ajo vajzë e bukur nderi i gruas ishte shumë i rëndësishëm”…Mbi këtë pistë nis hetimin e tij eunuku Jashim, teksa rrugës nis e zbulon jo vetëm misterin e kësaj vrasjeje por dhe misteret e perandorisë otomane. Romani ka dhe nota të theksuara erotike, të paktën kështu mendojnë kritikët e huaj që e kanë vlerësuar edhe me çmime ndërkombëtare. Në fakt mënyra sesi Jason Goodwin përshkruan haremin e sulltanit nxit ndenja erotike, por siç thotë autori, gjithçka e përshkruar aty është bazuar në dokumente dhe haremi i sulltanit ka qenë realisht i ndërtuar ashtu siç ai e përshkruan në këtë libër. Haremi ishte ambient i rrezikshëm. Jashimi e dinte që kështu funksiononte sistemi. Çdokush kishte idetë e veta për haremin e sulltanit, por, në thelb, gjithçka funksiononte si një makineri. Sulltani i shtonte numrin e konkubinave të tij, ishte thjesht si një piston i madh motori të ideuar për të garantuar prodhimin në seri të sulltanëve osmanë. Pastaj, të gjithë sa mbeteshin, eunukët dhe gratë, ishin si rrotat e ingranazhit. Të krishterët e shihnin haremin e sulltanëve krejt ndryshe. Perëndimorët kishin krijuar për haremin përshtypje tejet romantike dhe plot imagjinatë. Për ta ishte një vend kënaqësish të ëmbla, ku gratë më të bukura në botë kridheshin në akte dashurie, pasioni të shfrenuar apo në orgji dehëse, për të kënaqur tekat e çastit të një njeriu të vetëm. Sikur gratë të ishin qenie vetëm me gjoks dhe kofshë dhe jo me mendje apo histori të vetën. Vendi ishte vërtet si një makineri, por gratë kishin jetën, dëshirat dhe ambiciet e tyre. Sa për aludimet e tyre mbi epshin, ato ishin thjesht si tymi që nxirrnin makineritë.

Eunukë të të gjitha racave

Sa herë që flitet për haremin e sulltanit menjëherë bëhet një lidhje e shkurtër sikur bashkë me këtë oaz të qejfeve të sulltanit lindën edhe eunukët. Në fakt Goodwin shprehet se “eunukë nuk i bënte haremi, megjithëse shumë prej tyre punonin atje dhe ishin eunukët e zinj që e kontrollonin haremin si jo më mirë. “Ndryshe nga eunukët e bardhë dhe nga këngëtarët e tredhur të Vatikanit, eunukët e zinj të pallatit ishin pa gjë fare: ua kishin prerë organin gjenital me një të rënë të tehut të mprehtë. Tani secili prej tyre mbante një tub të vogël dhe elegant prej argjendi, futur në njërën prej palëve të çallmës për të kryer nevojat e tyre më të thjeshta fiziologjike. Megjithatë, edhe në kohën e Dariusit dhe Aleksandrit, burrat ishin tredhur për t’u përdorur për shërbime të ndryshme. Qëkur kishte lindur ideja e dinastive, kishte patur eunukë që kishin komanduar flotat, që kishin drejtuar ushtritë dhe që me shumë zgjuarsi kishin drejtuar politikat e shteteve. Ndonjëherë ata ishin si një vëllazëri e çuditshme, në botën e errët të rojave: njerëz të cilët prej kohësh nuk ishin përzier në punë të tjera, në mënyrë që të shërbenin dhe të ruanin më mirë. Të tillë ishin eunukët e botës së lashtë, ata të perandorit kinez në Pekin dhe të hierarkisë së kishës katolike në Evropë”. Këta pra ishin eunukët sipas autorit britanik Jason Goodwin. Kështu, as më shumë e as më pak, në librin e tij “Pema e Jeniçerit” britaniku Goodwin paraqet një tablo të gjallë të Stambollit të shekullit XIX dhe duket sikur vetë ai e shpie lexuesin nëpër qytet, ndërkohë që përshkrimet e tij mbi qytetin të ofrojnë një kënaqësi të pafund. E gjitha kjo e kombinuar me një protagonist, të cilit rrethanat e vështira i japin mundësinë që me mendjemprehtësi të zhbirojë natyrën komplekse të pushtetit dhe seksualitetit…

Përgatiti: A.Tuci

http://mapo.al/2013/10/26/ali-pasha-...t-e-sulltanit/

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Jason Godwin: Ali Pasha, mizor dhe i pandalshëm si Stalini*

3 Nëntor 2013 | : Kulturë | Autor: Alda Bardhyli

Intervista/ Historiani dhe shkrimtari i njohur anglez, Jason Godwin, tregon për gazetën “Shqip” joshjen e tij nga Perandoria Otomane dhe si e njeh Ali Pashë Tepelenën…

    Ishte i suksesshëm dhe despot i pamëshirshëm, i cili veproi në një shkallë të gjerë europiane: nuk është për t’u çuditur që më në fund osmanëve nuk u mbetej veçse ta shkatërronin. Unë e kuptoj që ata nuk guxonin t’i dilnin përballë, por e qëlluan përmes dërrasave të dyshemesë të shtëpisë së tij dhe kokën ia çuan në Stamboll. I hirshëm, magjepsës, mizor dhe i pandalshëm si Stalini.

Alda Bardhyli

godwinPas një pelegrinazhi të gjatë në Stamboll, Jason Goodwin, është kthyer në Sussex. Teksa shirat nuk pushojnë mbi Londër, ai sjell ndër mend bizantin, dritat, ngjyrat dhe gjithë atmosferën e mrekullueshme të Lindjes. Jashimin, personazhin përmes së cilit na bën të zbulojmë Stambollin e viteve 1830, e ka lënë diku në një kënd të bibliotekës, për t’u rikthyer sërish pas disa viteve. Pas librave letrarë, ish-studenti i historisë bizantine në Kembrixh dhe i biri i një prej shkrimtarëve më të njohur anglezë, John Michell, ka vendosur t’u kthehet librave historikë. Jason nuk mund të ndahet dot prej historisë. Vizitorët e rregullt të saj, e dinë se historia nuk mund të jetë thjesht një takim, por një bashkëjetesë e gjatë, gati-gati e pandalshme për këdo që do ta takojë. Kërkimet e tij historike do të shtrihen sërish në Stamboll, mbi arkitekturën e institucioneve fetare në këtë qytet dhe rilindjen. Vite më parë, teksa pinte çaj me turq të vjetër, ai do të mahnitej nga historia e disa njerëzve që kishin pasur ambicie të mëdha në Perandorinë Otomane. Ata ishin shqiptarët, historitë e të cilëve ai do t’i dëgjonte në çdo tavolinë ku ulej në Stambollin e sotëm, apo në dokumentet e kohës. Kur shkroi Pemën e jeniçerëve romanin që shtëpia botuese “Saras” ka sjellë në shqip, ai kishte në mendje pikërisht ata. Pjesa më e madhe e aparatit shtetëror në Turqi, nga mesi i shekullit të XIX kontrollohej nga shqiptarët. Ata kishin depërtuar në Perandorinë Otomane si shtetarë apo ushtarakë. Për shembull: sistemi i ujësjellësit në Stamboll ishte monopol i shqiptarëve, në ato vite. Më poshtë, Jason Goodwin, vjen në një intervistë për gazetën “Shqip”, duke na zbuluar detaje nga të pathëna nga historia…

Historia vazhdon të jetë një botëgrishëse për shumë shkrimtarë. Çfarë synonit të gjenit në të, kur u ndalët në Stambollin e shekullit XIX?

Në njëfarë mënyre, një roman historik hap shtigje drejt së kaluarës ku historitë e zakonshme nuk arrijnë dot të shkelin: romani mund të jetë vepër e imagjinatës, por edhe i vërtetë. Në librin Pema e Jeniçerëve, për shembull, unë munda të transmetoj diçka për kulturën dhe rëndësinë e jeniçerëve (të cilët shpesh ishin shqiptarë), gjë e cila zakonisht nuk thuhet në librat e historisë. Sigurisht që ata u bënë një problem dhe më në fund u mposhtën dhe historia priret të favorizojë fitimtarët. Por ata në vetvete kishin edhe diçka prej një fisnikërie të egër dhe bashkë me ta vdiq edhe diçka shumë thelbësore për idealin osman. Unë zgjodha të shkruaj për vitet 1830 në Stamboll, sepse është një periudhë e pasur me drama, e ndarë ndërmjet reformatorëve, të cilët kërkonin ndryshim dhe tradicionalistëve që donin kthim në të shkuarën. Është një qytet i ndarë mes Lindjes dhe Perëndimit, Europës dhe Azisë, Detit të Zi dhe Mesdheut. Ky qytet më ka magjepsur gjithnjë, mbase qëkur lexova poezitë e William Butler Yeats, kur isha fëmijë. Unë kam studiuar histori bizantine në Cambridge. Para pesëmbëdhjetë vjetësh mora rrugën – bashkë me vajzën që tani është gruaja ime – nga Balltiku në Bosfor, nga Polonia deri në Stamboll. M’u deshën pesë muaj. Në kohën kur arritëm në Krakovë dhe kuptohet para se të hynim në Transilvani, jehona historike, kulturore kishte ndryshuar disi – në vend të Gjermanisë dhe Rusisë, ne po fillonim të ndienim ndikimin e Stambollit dhe të osmanëve. Ky ndikim ishte në ushqim, arkitekturë, muzikë – madje edhe në mendjet e njerëzve. Pas kësaj, Stambolli më pushtoi të tërin. Fillova të bëja kërkime për një histori të osmanëve, e cila u botua disa vite më parë: “Zotët e Horizonteve”. Mua më tërhoqi Stambolli i viteve 1830, sepse është një periudhë shumë interesante në historinë e atij qyteti të jashtëzakonshëm, një kohë vërshimesh, ndryshimesh dhe idesh të reja, kur osmanët ndërmorën një eksperiment rrënjësor, por të pasuksesshëm për të rinegociuar marrëdhëniet me nënshtetasit e tyre dhe me botën mbarë. Kështu që Stambolli në vitet 1830 ndien njëherësh joshjen nga modernizmi dhe tërheqjen nga tradita. Por mbi të gjitha, Stambolli ishte një port i madh dhe pikëtakimi ndërmjet Europës dhe Azisë. Nuk ishte thjesht një qytet turk: ishte qytet grek, hebre, armen, një kryeqytet botëror që po fillonte të krijonte edhe një popullsi të madhe me të huaj. Ishin gjithë ato tensione dhe konflikte – dhe është vendi i përkryer ku mund të gjesh një kufomë…

Pak javë më parë në Stamboll, u gjenda duke pirë çaj me disa policë turq të sjellshëm. Ishin të trishtua,r sepse nuk ishte bërë kurrë ndonjë film me temë periudhën osmane; mendoj se kishin të drejtë. Fundja, osmanët janë ekzotikë, të huaj apo sido që të jenë – por historia e tyre është edhe jona. Dhe kuptohet që në letërsi është çuditërisht e paeksploruar.

Por, ju vendosët të tregonit gjithë atë çfarë patë, apo përjetuat në rrëfimet për të shkuarën, përmes një personazhi, detektiv Jashimit. Çfarë përfaqëson ky personazh për ju? A përcjell ai ndonjë mesazh për botën e sotme?

Unë fillova të shkruaj një histori magjepsëse sipas atyre të historikut Dan Brown – por më në fund, ne shkruajmë historitë që na interesojnë. Shpresoj që libri të jetë plot me befasi, të papritura dhe mendoj se ashtu është–deri më tani është përkthyer në më shumë se 40 gjuhë, por nuk ngjason shumë me romanin e Dan Brown-it. Në retrospektivë mendoj që Jashimi si personazh funksionon, sepse mishëron dhembshurinë që ndiejmë për njerëz të tjerë si ne, sado të paarsyeshëm apo të paqartë që mund të duken. Ai ka vuajtur, por nuk bie pre e zemërimit apo keqardhjes dhe brengës: përkundrazi, ai përpiqet të kuptojë dhe madje të falë. Është detektiv, apo hetues, sepse dëshiron të bëjë gjërat e duhura.

Duke iu referuar jetës suaj, asaj çfarë ju keni bërë publike. Kur jeni në Britani, ju pëlqen ta kaloni kohën në familje, dhe të shkruani, pra nuk jeni një tip eunuku: si ju erdhi ideja për të shkruar një roman me këtë temë?

Epo, doja të krijoja një personazh me një pikëpamje pak ndryshe nga shoqëria –dikë që të mos i përkiste plotësisht botës ku gjendej. Mendoni për detektivët e mëdhenj në letërsi – Marlou i autorit Chandler, Sherlok Holms, apo madje edhe Herkul Puaro (personazh i krijuar nga Agata Kristi) – ata janë kryekëput njerëz të vetmuar, të shkëputur nga bota së cilës i studiojnë moralin dhe motivet. Dhe një eunuk është shembulli më i skajshëm! Eunukët zënë një vend të konsiderueshëm në historinë botërore, veçanërisht në lindje. Ata mund të përshkruheshin si “shërbëtorë të përkryer”, sepse vetë nuk mund të kishin ambicie për të pasur dinasti. Vetëm në Europën Perëndimore shtetet e epokës së Mesjetës u besuan priftërinjve beqarë dhe murgjve. Jashimi, eunuku im hetues, është mjaft i përkushtuar në shërbimin ndaj njerëzve. Por, ka edhe një arsye praktike, se përse një eunuk do të bëhej një detektiv i mirë në shoqërinë osmane: sepse ai mund të shkojë kudo. Mund të shkojë madje edhe pas vellos dhe të vizitojë gratë në harem. Është pothuajse i padukshëm.

Te Pema e jeniçerëve ju flisni për shqiptarët. Duke iu referuar kërkimeve që ju keni pasur në Turqi, për shkrimin e këtij romani, çfarë kemi mësuar më tepër për shqiptarët në Stambollin e atyre viteve. Si ka qenë raporti mes shqiptarëve dhe osmanëve?

Jam magjepsur krejtësisht nga marrëdhënia ndërmjet shqiptarëve dhe Perandorisë Osmane, gjë e cila ishte e gjatë dhe komplekse duke dhënë frutat e saj për të dyja palët. Aty nga shekulli XIX, pjesa më e madhe e aparatit shtetëror osman, në fakt kontrollohej nga shqiptarët dhe duket qartë që ata kanë pasur ambicie të mëdha në historinë dhe kulturën osmane! Qëndresa ishte e ashpër, por më në fund shqiptarët depërtuan në Perandori si shtetarë apo ushtarakë. Për shembull: sistemi i ujësjellësit në Stamboll ishte monopol i shqiptarëve–që është edhe temë e librit tim tjetër që titullohet Guri i Gjarprit. Pastaj është edhe Mehmet Ali Pasha, i cili zaptoi Egjiptin dhe e bëri pronë të familjes. Në vitin 1999 unë udhëtova mes përmes Shqipërisë, nga Saranda në Durrës dhe nga Durrësi në Tiranë, prej ku shkova drejt kufirit me Maqedoninë në Ohër. Kam vizituar Butrintin dhe Gjirokastrën dhe kam parë Syrin e Kaltër. Udhërrëfyesi im ishte një njeri i mrekullueshëm nga Saranda, i cili më gjeti një shofer dhe një Mercedes të vjetër-  dhe me shumë fisnikëri më dha edhe besën, ndërkohë që udhëtonim bashkë. Ky ishte një nga udhëtimet e mia më mbresëlënëse dhe më emocionuese në gjithë jetën time. Shqipëria m’u duk një nga vendet më të bukura që kisha parë ndonjëherë. Ushqimi ishte i shijshëm dhe njerëzit që takova ishin jashtëzakonisht miqësorë dhe të duruar me një të huaj.

Më mahnitën kodrat e bukura me tarraca në jug me pemët frutore dhe arkitektura tradicionale e qyteteve të vjetra. Në fakt, unë po kërkoja gjurmë të rrugës së vjetër Egnatia, e cila lidhte Romën me Stambollin dhe në lindje të Tiranës gjetëm një rrip të kësaj rrugë tek e cila shkuam pasi kaluam përmes një ure me litarë. Atje gjetëm udhën e vjetër romake me gurë gjigandë kalldrëmi, e cila kalonte përmes kodrave dhe mes përmes rrugës ecte një grua duke endur lesh në një shkop: m’u duk sikur m’u shfaq një pamje jashtë kësaj kohe.

Më la vërtet mbresa aftësia e shqiptarëve për të mbijetuar, për t’ia dalë mbanë dhe madje për të jetuar mirë. Miku im më tregoi që tarracat ishin ndërtuar gjatë viteve 1960 dhe 1970, sipas udhëzimeve kineze: çdo fundjavë, – më thoshte ai, -të rinjtë e qytetit i dërgonin nëpër kodra për të punuar. Unë i thashë që duhej të kishte qenë një shtrëngesë/detyrim i tmerrshëm dhe ai qeshi. Aspak – djemtë dhe vajzat hanin dhe çlodheshin nën dritën e yjeve, ndoshta i binin kitarës ose bënin dashuri… Dhe më kujtohet një urë e vogël, poshtë kalasë së Skënderbeut në Krujë, e cila ishte ndërtuar duke përdorur anët dhe baza e një makine të vjetër. Çfarë mendjemprehtësie! Ndërkohë që Tirana me kafenetë e saj ishte një qytet disi më shik. Sigurisht që fillimisht ia nisa duke lexuar Edit Durhamin, e cila e donte Shqipërinë, bashkë me gjakmarrjet e saj dhe rregullat e zakonet klanore. Që prej atëherë kam lexuar shumë për këtë vend.

Ka ndonjë histori në lidhje me shqiptarët të cilën do të donit ta veçonit?

Ka me qindra gjëra që më buisin në mendje, por më pëlqen historia që cigaren e parë e drodhën me dorë topçinjtë shqiptarë në Misilongi, gjatë Luftës për Pavarësinë e Greqisë, pasi u ishin thyer llullat.

Ju e quani një prej figurave të njohura të historisë sonë Ali Pashë Tepelenën një dhelpër në libër… Çfarë dini për këtë personazh, dhe cilat kanë qenë raportet e tij më Perandorinë Otomane?

Ali Pasha është një nga njerëzit me të cilët do të më kishte pëlqyer të haja darkë, me kusht që në tryezë të mos ishte e ëma (unë mendoj që ajo ishte edhe më e frikshme). Ai njihej gjithandej, por është i famshëm edhe në Angli për shkak të takimit të tij me Lord Bajronin. Ishte i suksesshëm dhe despot i pamëshirshëm, i cili veproi në një shkallë të gjerë europiane: nuk është për t’u çuditur që më në fund osmanëve nuk u mbetej veçse ta shkatërronin. Unë e kuptoj që ata nuk guxonin t’i dilnin përballë, por e qëlluan përmes dërrasave të dyshemesë të shtëpisë së tij dhe kokën ia çuan në Stamboll. I hirshëm, magjepsës, mizor dhe i pandalshëm si Stalini.

Çfarë dini tjetër për historinë e Shqipërisë. Keni lexuar autorë shqiptarë?

Pak. As mjaftueshëm mund të them. Përveç Kadaresë, është e vështirë të gjesh shumë vepra të përkthyera. Në anglisht ne nuk përkthejmë shumë libra nga gjuhë të tjera, megjithëse mendoj që po fillon të ndryshojë. Të shkruarit në gjuhën angleze përfaqëson një botë të gjerë, nga Afrika në India, nga Mbretëria e Bashkuar në SHBA, Kanada, Australi…

Skënderbeu?

Natyrisht që e di se kush është Skënderbeu – jetën e tij e kam studiuar për historinë time mbi osmanët, – Zotat e Horizonteve, – duke përfshirë edhe marrëdhënien e tij komplekse me osmanët. Madje kam vizituar edhe fortesën e tij në Krujë!

Pema e jeniçerëve është edhe historia e një burri i cili nuk mund t’i dojë gratë fizikisht, por prapëseprapë i dashuron: a është kjo e mundur?

Historia thotë se Zoti donte që gjithçka që kishte krijuar ta adhuronte dhe lëvdonte, secili me zërin e vet; gjë që shpjegon edhe pse njerëzit në botë janë kaq të ndryshëm. Po kështu burrat dhe gratë. Së bashku ata duhet të plotësonin njëri-tjetrin, si zërat në një kor. Ky është dhe ideali. Në përgjithësi të mësosh të duash atë që është ndryshe, është thelbi i dashurisë –tolerance është dashuri në formën e saj më të dobët. Është e rëndësishme të kuptojmë se sa të lëndueshëm mund të jenë të tjerët. Burrat dhe gratë janë veçanërisht të prekshëm nga njëri-tjetri; për të kapërcyer këtë gjë, atyre u duhet të zbulojnë besimin. Seksi është njëri nga aspektet e tij, por vetëm njëri. Jashimi i do edhe burrat. Unë vetë u rrita i rrethuar nga gra dhe ato mbeten ende një mister magjepsës edhe sot e kësaj dite.

Si njohës i mirë i historisë otomane, mund të na thoni, cili është ndikimi i kësaj periudhe historike mbi vendet që ishin nën sundimin osman të asaj kohe? 

Kur Çu En Lain, ministrin e Jashtëm të Mao Ce Dunit e pyetën se çfarë mendonte për rezultatet e Revolucionit Francez të vitit 1789, ai në mënyrë mbresëlënëse u përgjigj se ndoshta ishte tepër herët për të dhënë një përgjigje. Por unë mendoj se për shumë njerëz të zakonshëm në Europën mesjetare, osmanët erdhën si një lehtësim, sepse ata paguanin më pak taksa dhe morën më shumë siguri. Kjo ndryshoi me kalimin e shekujve. Në disa vende, ndikimi qe negativ: ata vunë në krye një klasë udhëheqëse hipokrite e cila i vuri palët kundra njëra-tjetrës dhe mësuan t’i fshinin ndjenjat dhe motivet e tyre të vërteta dhe shtypën më të dobëtit, ndërkohë që u lëpinin këmbët më të fortëve. Nga ana tjetër, osmanët mund të zgjeronin sferën e veprimit për disa njerëz, ndërkohë që ofronin masa sigurie dhe familjaritet për të tjerë.



Çfarë mund të mësojnë sot vendet europiane nga historia e Perandorisë Otomane?

Turqia vijon të jetë një vend protagonist. Flitet shumë për të në lajme, si kandidate për anëtare të BE; por ka edhe shumë interes dhe vetëdije për trashëgiminë e Perandorisë Osmane. Kjo është e vërtetë edhe për vetë turqit, – tani ata janë shumë më të hapur drejt së kaluarës së tyre në krahasim me vite më parë. Gjithashtu, mos harroni që shumë vende europiane mund të pretendojnë pak nga historia e periudhës osmane për veten e tyre. Natyrisht Italia – osmanët arritën në Otranto në vitin 1480 dhe u dyndën deri në brigjet e lumit Piave. Por edhe të tjerë të përfshirë edhe më drejtpërdrejt, – për shembull ata që ishin nën sundimin osman.

Keni arritur të ktheni një ngjarje historike në një thriller letrar. Ishte e lehtë të shkruanit një histori të tipit Agata Kristi?

Jo, por ishte tepër zbavitëse! Ju thoni Agata Kristi, por unë do të thosha Raymond Chandler, Graham Green dhe madje Dan Brown.

Është e lehtë të mbash baraspeshën ndërmjet historisë dhe trillimit?

Për mua është e lehtë: i them vetes se po shkruaj një thriller dhe kërkesat e një thrilleri janë të larta. Unë i vë zotim vetes të zbavit lexuesin dhe nëse gjatë leximit ai mëson edhe për të kaluarën, akoma më mirë. Unë ruaj atmosferën dhe ngjarjet e mëdha historike, sa më saktë që të mundem. Por unë shkruaj vetëm për të kaluarën, sepse përpiqem edhe që ta kuptoj më mirë, kështu që në këtë mënyrë trillimi im është vazhdim i studimeve të mia.

Kush janë romancierët tuaj të parapëlqyer, shkrimtarët që ju kanë frymëzuar? A ka mes tyre shkrimtarë që shkruajnë mbi krime…?

Shkrimtarët që admiroj janë të shumtë: Anne Tyler, Rose Tremain, Italo Calvino, Umberto Eco dhe George MacDonald Fraser, i cili shkruan librat Flashman! Agjenti i Fshehtë nga Graham Green është një nga librat thriller më të mirë që janë shkruar ndonjëherë. Edhe pse mund të tingëllojë e pazakontë, unë e konsideroj shkrimtaren Beatrix Potter si një nga rrëfimtaret më të mira; këtë gjë e them dymbëdhjetë vjet pasi merrem me këtë punë. Ende marr dhe lexoj librat e saj me kënaqësi. Ende mund të marr dhe lexoj librat e saj me kënaqësi –për të disatën herë – ndonjë fëmije të vogël në shtrat. Që atëherë kam kuptuar që shumë nga situatat në librin Pema e Jeniçerëve janë frymëzuar nga libri Rrëfenja e Z. Tod. Për sapo flasim, në përgjithësi adhuroj edhe shkrimtarët e shekullit XIX dhe zbulimi im më i lumtur i kohëve të fundit ka qenë autori Edmond de Amicis, libri i të cilit mbi Kostandinopojën është përkthyer në anglisht për herë të parë. Është një vepër mjeshtërore e epokës viktoriane, – ku është përfshirë gjithçka – dhe me sa duket ai

Ka përfunduar saga e Jashimit?

Në asnjë mënyrë! Është e vërtetë që për një a dy vjet nuk do të shkruaj më romane me Jashimin, por janë pesë romane me këtë personazh dhe një tregim të shkurtër që do ta botoj së afërmi. Ndërkohë, po bëhen plane për ta kthyer historinë e librit Pema e Jeniçerëve në një film hollivudian, gjë që do të ishte madhështore, – sepse periudha osmane është një burim i pashtershëm për mendjet tona!

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/1...em-si-stalini/

----------

